# Wakü Liste bei Aquatunig (erstausstattung nach OC´en)



## A2c5id (7. Juni 2010)

*Wakü Liste bei Aquatunig (erstausstattung nach OC´en)*

Hallo ich hab meine Cpu übertaktet und damit auch lust bekommen mir ne wakü zuzulegen, zu mal ich gehört habe das man mit standartkühlern nicht OC´en soll aber das ist bestimmt ein anderes Thema wert 

Um die Hardwarefragen vorweg zu nehmen ich will das alles in einem 
Cooler Master CM 690 II  Advanced verbauen mit einem Intel 775 sokkel.
(für den rest schaut bitte in meinem Profil)

Also hier meine Bestellung:

Cpu Kühler :
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool HF 14 Livingstone - B / B Sockel 775/1366/1156 Alphacool HF 14 Livingstone - B / B Sockel 775/1366/1156 10270

Backplate:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool CPU UNI-Backplate "Black Protector" Alphacool CPU UNI-Backplate "Black Protector" 16113

Radiator:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - MagiCool SLIM DUAL 240 Radiator MagiCool SLIM DUAL 240 Radiator 35040

AGB:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Magicool Plexiac 150 Ausgleichsbehälter Magicool Plexiac 150 Ausgleichsbehälter 45095

Pumpe:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Magicool Universalpumpe 12V Magicool Universalpumpe 12V 49034

Schlauch:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Masterkleer Schlauch 11,2/8mm klar (5/16"ID) Masterkleer Schlauch PVC 11/8mm (5/16"ID) Clear 58006

Anschlüsse(2):
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 11/8mm Anschraubtülle 45° drehbar G1/4 - gerändelt - black nickel 11/8mm Anschraubtülle 45° drehbar G1/4 - gerändelt - black nickel 62342

Lüfter(2):
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Zalman Fan ZM-F3 ( 120x120x25mm ) Zalman Fan ZM-F3 ( 120x120x25mm ) 78093


----------



## Blechdesigner (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wakü Liste bei Aquatunig (erstausstattung nach OC´en)*

Hmm, das CM690II 

Ich habe zwar nen anderes System, aber du kannst dir ja mal meinen alten Thread(zecks Bilder) anschauen.
So sah dann mein damaliger Warenkorb aus KLICK 
Und als Lüfter ehr sowas nehmen KLICK (du wirst es nicht bereuen, den geregelt, per Lüftersteuerung, sind sie sehr sehr leise und haben denoch einen relativ hohen Luftdurchsatz)


----------



## A2c5id (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wakü Liste bei Aquatunig (erstausstattung nach OC´en)*

Ja thx bei den meisten sachen bin ich mir noch sehr unsicher aber ich habe einen groben plan erst mal muss der killer tower auch kommen und bis dahin vergehen noch ein paar wochen. 

wenn ich dein bild anschau fällt mir auf das ich wohl auch noch etwas mehr zubehör brauche,

und sag doch mal eben bitte wie du die Klick links gemacht hast das ist ja sehr platzsparend hehe


----------



## Genzemann (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wakü Liste bei Aquatunig (erstausstattung nach OC´en)*

Im Warenkorb findest du oben den Button "Speichern". Da drauf klicken und du bekommst einen Link angezeigt. Den kannst du dann weitergeben - sehr geiles Feature


----------



## Tin (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wakü Liste bei Aquatunig (erstausstattung nach OC´en)*

Schau dir den Heatkiller 3.0 LT auch mal an. Beim Schlauch würde ich dir zum 13/10mm raten. Das ist die gängige Größe. Bei der Pumpe würde ich dir zu Eheim oder Laing raten. Das sind die meist verwendetsten Pumpen. Bieten gute Leistung, sind leise (zumindest die Eheim) und haben sich bewährt. Von dem Radiator würde ich nicht allzu viel erwarten. Wenn etwas mehr Budget da ist, dann greif zum Beispiel zu diesem Radiator.

Du könntest dir aber das Corsair Corsair H50 holen. Das soll auch nicht schlecht sein.

Wärmeleitpaste und ein Entkopplungsset für die Pumpe solltest du noch dazu packen.


----------



## hotfirefox (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wakü Liste bei Aquatunig (erstausstattung nach OC´en)*

Wie kann man nur zu 13/10 raten? Die Größe taugt einfach nix, knickt zu schnell ab. Entweder 11/8 oder gleich 16/10. Aja und du willst doch nicht wirklich die H50 mit einer richtigen WaKü vergleichen?


----------



## Marquis (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wakü Liste bei Aquatunig (erstausstattung nach OC´en)*



hotfirefox schrieb:


> Wie kann man nur zu 13/10 raten? Die Größe taugt einfach nix, knickt zu schnell ab. Entweder 11/8 oder gleich 16/10. Aja und du willst doch nicht wirklich die H50 mit einer richtigen WaKü vergleichen?



Genau das gleiche habe ich auch gedacht!


Hier eine güstige Lösung: https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/46e51462c71600629a7822dc16e2de03

Wenn die GPU noch mit reinsoll, am besten noch einen Radi dazu.
Für CPU-Only mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## hydro (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wakü Liste bei Aquatunig (erstausstattung nach OC´en)*

Würde den HK LT gegen den LC tauschen, die 2°C sind imo 15Euro nicht Wert, ausser die Optik ist entscheident.


----------



## Marquis (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wakü Liste bei Aquatunig (erstausstattung nach OC´en)*

Hast recht, und das gesparte gleich mal in eine Backplate investieren: https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/048d33bd0046f3ef81ecd1eaa3311f3b


----------



## A2c5id (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wakü Liste bei Aquatunig (erstausstattung nach OC´en)*

Hi leute danke für eure tipps etc. ich hab jetzt einen neuen warenkorb einige teile fehlen aber das u.a. weil ich einige teil evtl wo anderes herbekomme.

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/ddb42b3083d3284c39b545efcc3b0450 
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/247cb45761cca628b6191fe6a8756c59


----------



## A2c5id (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wakü Liste bei Aquatunig (erstausstattung nach OC´en)*



Tin schrieb:


> Schau dir den Heatkiller 3.0 LT auch mal an. Beim Schlauch würde ich dir zum 13/10mm raten. Das ist die gängige Größe. Bei der Pumpe würde ich dir zu Eheim oder Laing raten. Das sind die meist verwendetsten Pumpen. Bieten gute Leistung, sind leise (zumindest die Eheim) und haben sich bewährt. Von dem Radiator würde ich nicht allzu viel erwarten. Wenn etwas mehr Budget da ist, dann greif zum Beispiel zu diesem Radiator.
> 
> Du könntest dir aber das Corsair Corsair H50 holen. Das soll auch nicht schlecht sein.
> 
> Wärmeleitpaste und ein Entkopplungsset für die Pumpe solltest du noch dazu packen.



wofür denn ein entkopplungsset ? wlp hab ich


----------



## hydro (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wakü Liste bei Aquatunig (erstausstattung nach OC´en)*

Pumpen neigen ohne Entkopplung dazu Vibrationen ans Gehäuse zu übertragen. Nervt ziemlich.


----------



## Blechdesigner (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wakü Liste bei Aquatunig (erstausstattung nach OC´en)*

@A2c5id

Naja, wenn du die kleine Phobya direkt auf den Gehäuseboden stellst, ist sie schon brummig, aber ein wenig Schaumstoff sollte sich in fast jeden Haushalt anfinden lassen und reicht dann vollkommen als Entkopplung, wenn man ein wenig Kreativität an den Tag legt 

Der dicke Radi aus deinem Warenkorb (das sei gesagt) passt nur unten in das CM690II rein, Oben hingegen passen ausschließlich nur Slim-Radis(~max. 3,5cm).

Achso, und einwenig mehr Schlauch darf es natürlich auch sein, denn 1m wird dort zum Verschlauchen nicht reichen


----------



## A2c5id (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wakü Liste bei Aquatunig (erstausstattung nach OC´en)*

Na ich sag mal schlauch schaumstoff usw bekomme ich eh so also das passt worums jetzt noch geht sind die teile KLICK http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/55bc917b0c2b8983bdcd13315bc98124 bzw nur noch um Radi und ob die Pumpe ...

also ich denke das unten ruhig der radi reinkommt weil AGB in ein cd slot kommt und bevor ich 2 radis nehme doch lieber einen dicken oder?

Also mir würde wohl sogar 1 x 1 kleiner Radi reichen oder wirds dann zu heiss? ne ich denke 2 mal ist schon besser

Und wenn ein 3,5 cm radiator welcher dann??  ( unter 40 € ) bitte vergesst nicht das das meine erste wakü wird und ich nicht übertreiben will.


 Boa ich bin echt gespannt wie das dann alles dann läuft und ausschaut in ca. 3 wochen ist es soweit ich setzte dann auch ein paar bilden online und aktualiesiere mein profil xD


----------



## Blechdesigner (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wakü Liste bei Aquatunig (erstausstattung nach OC´en)*

^^Willst du den Radi jetzt unten oder oben verbauen?

Wenn unter, dann darf der Radi ruhig etwas höher als 3,5cm ausfallen, so wie DIESER (wenn ich noch Platz hätte, würde ich ihn nochmal kaufen)


----------



## A2c5id (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wakü Liste bei Aquatunig (erstausstattung nach OC´en)*

Ich weiss nicht aber ich denke ein radi unten würde reichen den lüfter oben kann ich ja dann ausbauen weil im moment habe ich den von vorne oben drin und die leds gehen nicht obwohl sie am strom dran sind kp. Vielleicht ist oben doch besser weil dann passen mehr wie 2 festplatten rein. Die pumpe könnte doch dann unten in dem gerüst drin stehen oder muss ich das auf jeden fall rausnehmen?

Und wenn man ein radi oden reinmacht wie gross muss dann der lüfter sein bzw der radi selber ?

Also da giebt es ja nur noch 80 mm ...ist das nicht zu klein.?


----------



## Blechdesigner (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wakü Liste bei Aquatunig (erstausstattung nach OC´en)*

Also oben passt ein 240'er Radi wie DIESER rein, die Lüfter(120mm) kommen dann direkt unter die obere Plastikabdeckung des Gehäuses


----------



## A2c5id (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wakü Liste bei Aquatunig (erstausstattung nach OC´en)*

Brauch man dafür einen einbaurahmen oder hat der CM 690 an dieser stelle löcher für schrauben?

Ach so ich wollte mal mein warenkorb für euch acktualisieren.  Den da hat sich schon einiges geändert.

Meine Liste 
 
Dazu kommen 2 m Feser schlauch und 10 x 10/8 mm perfect seals Anschlüsse und schaumstoff als entkopplung . 

Über einen wasserzusatzt hab ich mir noch keine gedanken gemacht zumal es da auch viele verschiendene meinungen giebt, aber gegen sinvolle vorschläge dazu hab ich nix einzuwenden


----------



## Madz (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wakü Liste bei Aquatunig (erstausstattung nach OC´en)*



> Dazu kommen 2 m Feser schlauch


Nimm lieber Primochill. Den gibt es bei Aquatuning und er ist gleichwertig.



> Über einen wasserzusatzt hab ich mir noch keine gedanken gemacht zumal es da auch viele verschiendene meinungen giebt, aber gegen sinvolle vorschläge dazu hab ich nix einzuwenden


Pures dest. Wasser und maximal noch G48.


Habe ich irgendwas überlesen oder fragt hier keiner nach dem System, das du damit kühlen willst?


----------



## A2c5id (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wakü Liste bei Aquatunig (erstausstattung nach OC´en)*

Naja ich hab ein Asus P5N-D Geforce board und hatte im ersten teil geschrieben das der rest in meinem profil steht ausserdem sind die teile aufeinander abgestimmt den thread hab ich einfach so erstellt ich hatte keine ahnung von wakü  und dachte mir das am ende was anderes rauskommt aber ich kann auch alles nochmal auflisten was an hardware da ist bzw. wo die wakü eingestzt wird ....


----------



## Madz (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wakü Liste bei Aquatunig (erstausstattung nach OC´en)*

Ich bitte um eine Auflistung.


----------



## A2c5id (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wakü Liste bei Aquatunig (erstausstattung nach OC´en)*

Mein PC

Tower
Cooler Master 690 ll advanced Pure Black Edition
Prozessor
Intel Core 2 Duo E4300 @ 1.80GHz 2.70GHz 
Mainboard
Asus P5N-D
Arbeitsspeicher
2x Patriot DDR 2 2GB 800 MHz
Festplatte(n)
Western Digital 160GB, Segagate 320 GB
Grafikkarte
XFX Nvidia GeForce 9500GT
Sound
Extern - Edirol UA-25 24 bit 96 kHz
Betriebssystem
Windows 7 x32 & x64


Zu dem Warenkorb ich brauche nicht mehr alle teile die in der liste sind eigtl. nur noch Den AGB, Radi und Lüfter.

WARENKORB


----------



## Madz (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wakü Liste bei Aquatunig (erstausstattung nach OC´en)*

Wie sieht dein Warenkorb aus?


----------



## Domowoi (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wakü Liste bei Aquatunig (erstausstattung nach OC´en)*



A2c5id schrieb:


> Zu dem Warenkorb ich brauche nicht mehr alle teile die in der liste sind eigtl. nur noch Den AGB, Radi und Lüfter.


Dein Wunsch ist mir Befehl.
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/eaa477bf53e4bb4621cdb5f1cb026037


----------



## A2c5id (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wakü Liste bei Aquatunig (erstausstattung nach OC´en)*

Hi leute ein bekannter testet grade meinen  quad core und wir wollten mal wissen ob man hierfür überhaupt ne wakü brauch ?

was meint ihr ?

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=240491&stc=1&d=1277068410

Ich muss noch dazusagen das das hier mit einem Turmkühler ist wo man den lüfter fast nicht hört!


----------



## hydro (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wakü Liste bei Aquatunig (erstausstattung nach OC´en)*

Temperaturen sind doch in Ordnung, wenn einem die Lautstärke egal ist dann würde ich sagen nein.


----------



## Madz (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wakü Liste bei Aquatunig (erstausstattung nach OC´en)*

Der Rechner würde mit einer Wakü noch leiser und auch etwas kühler werden.


----------



## A2c5id (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wakü Liste bei Aquatunig (erstausstattung nach OC´en)*

Naja ich sag mal so mein Tower steht im flur ich höre keinem muks wenn etwas sound an ist oder ich kopfhörer auf habe ..


----------



## True Monkey (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wakü Liste bei Aquatunig (erstausstattung nach OC´en)*

hmm ...wenn der Rechner nur zum zocken genutzt wird und um günstig viel Leistung zu haben dann finde ich braucht es keine Wakü.
Wenn er mit der Vcore und dem Takt stabil läuft und die Temps so sind braucht man nicht Geld in einer Wakü stecken.
Leiser ?...vllt ...mehr Takt ist dadurch auch nicht möglich und wenn höchstens 100 Mhz mehr.
Kühler ? ...bestimmt aber so ist er ja auch nicht gerade heiß.
Lebensdauer ...bei der Vcore wird er kaum gestresst ....hmm 

Ein Turmkühler ist billiger


----------



## A2c5id (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wakü Liste bei Aquatunig (erstausstattung nach OC´en)*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=241896&stc=1&d=1277466066


und wie sieht es hier mit aus das ich schon zu heiss oder ?


----------



## fuSi0n (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wakü Liste bei Aquatunig (erstausstattung nach OC´en)*

Stellt sich die Frage willst du ne WaKü damit dein system leiser und kühler/übertaktbarer wird oder willst du einfach ne WaKü weil du Spaß am basteln hast? Da ansonsten ist es schon ziemlich rausgeworfenes Geld, welches du in bessere Hardware investieren könntest.


----------



## A2c5id (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wakü Liste bei Aquatunig (erstausstattung nach OC´en)*

Ich würde mal sagen es ist beides *gg* und ich hab auch einige Teile schon bestellt mal sehen was in einer woche so auf dem marktplatz geht denn jetzt brauche ich wirklich nur noch AGB Lüfter und Radi ein Monatge bzw. Tagebuch kommt dann auch. 

Vielleicht hat dafür noch wer Tips hab halt keine tolle Kamera um mein pc zu knipsen aber mal sehen vielleich leihe ich mir eine oder ein kumpel kommt vorbei 

Danke an alle die mir geholfen haben mir das gut zu überlegen bald giebt es wieder ein pc mehr mit wakü im universum eheheh


----------



## A2c5id (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wakü Liste bei Aquatunig (erstausstattung nach OC´en)*

Hi ich würde gern wissen ob dieser radi auch reichen würde , ich könnte ihn gebraucht bekommen.


----------



## Madz (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wakü Liste bei Aquatunig (erstausstattung nach OC´en)*

Je mehr Fläche, desto besser. Wieviel soll der Radi denn kosten?


----------



## A2c5id (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wakü Liste bei Aquatunig (erstausstattung nach OC´en)*

Jo ich würde gerne wissen warum man destilliertes Wasser benutzen sollte und ob ein farbzusatz schaden würde?

Wäre natürlich schlauer einen farbigen schläuch zu kaufen aber ich hab schon ein klaren. 

Wernn ich die teile alle zusammen habe mache ich ein tagebuch (mit pic´s) auf bis dahin brauche ich noch ein paar tips dannach natürlich auch noch hehe.

Ich liste mal auf was ich quasi schon habe:

Alphacool cpu kühler mit silberdeckel ähnlich wie HF 14 Yellowstone

10x 10mm Perfect Seal Tüllen Black Nickel

2m Feser Schlauch klar

Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Pro

EK  Water Blocks EK-CoolStream RAD XT 240 ( den in einer Woche)

Und was noch fehlt kommt warscheinlich von aquatunig Klick

Den AGB versuche ich noch gebraucht im forum zu finden und die lüfterstrg.

muss noch etwas warten aus kostengründen...


----------



## Madz (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wakü Liste bei Aquatunig (erstausstattung nach OC´en)*



> Jo ich würde gerne wissen warum man destilliertes Wasser benutzen sollte und ob ein farbzusatz schaden würde?


Weil normales Leitungswasser Kalk und organisches Matieral enthält. FArbige Zusätze setzen sich oft in den Schläuchen/Kühlern ab oder verstopfen diese im (eher seltenen) Extremfall.

Als Radi würde ich eher einen 280er oder 420er nehmen.


----------



## empty (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wakü Liste bei Aquatunig (erstausstattung nach OC´en)*

Auweia, ich halt mich kurz für die Kühlflüssigkeitsdiskussion schau den dazugehörigen Threat an:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/85525-welche-kuehlfluessigkeit-benutzt-ihr-18.html

Vor allem ist die Ingenieursseite ist sehr intressant.

Chemisch (das wäre mein Part) Destilliertes Wasser oder Destilat ähnliches Wasser (im Migros für die Bügeleisen zu erhalten, ist so ziemlich das gleiche) brauchst du da im normalen Leitungswasser Ionen gelöst sind. Die Sache ist die wenn du Alu und Kupfer mir einem Stromleitenden Medium verbindest findet eine Redoxreaktion statt und Aluminium wird Oxidiert (abgebaut). Auch bei einem Leck besteht so die Gefahr von einem Kurzschluss. Je mehr Verunreinigungen im Wasser desto höher die Leitfähigkeit. Wasser selbst ist zwar auch Leitfähig aufgrund seiner Autoprotonierung aber lang nicht so fest. In G48 aber auch allen andern Zusätzen werden Antikorridationsmittel verwendet die als ein reversibler Protonenspeicher dienen.

G48 ist etwas Mode aber wie hoch die Biozität ist kann ich schlecht beurteilen. Das Problem mit den UV-Zusätzen ist das sie auf die Dauer nicht Stabil sind, und so auch ausflocken können.

Persöhnlich benutze ich Farbige Schläuche (neue Anzuschaffen kosten ja nicht so viel?!) und innovatekProtec IP


----------



## A2c5id (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wakü Liste bei Aquatunig (erstausstattung nach OC´en)*

Aha und warum 280er ... weil ich hab für den EK bei aquatunig einen gutschein bekommen und in meinem verkaufstread hat ihn jetzt auch einer und ich finde der ist schon fett, das mit der farbe lass ich eh ich bin nicht so der modding freak mir kommt es auf die Leistung und en effect an. Wenn ich mal ein Fenster habe hol ich mir vielleicht mal farbige schläuche.


----------



## DAEF13 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wakü Liste bei Aquatunig (erstausstattung nach OC´en)*

Ein 280er Radi bietet auf weniger Länge mehr Kühlfläche. Ein 280er ist in etwa vergleichbar mit einem baugleichen 360er. Ein 420er übertrifft einen 480er schon leicht.

Und dazu musst du einen Lüfter weniger kaufen für die gleiche Leistung

P.S.: Ich will dir jetzt nichts andrängen, aber falls du das P5N-D behälst, du weißt, bei wem du einen Kühler bekommst^^


----------



## Blechdesigner (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wakü Liste bei Aquatunig (erstausstattung nach OC´en)*

@ A2c5id

Willst du jetzt zwei EK's im CM690II verbauen, oder nur einen? (oben passt halt nur ein Slim rein und mit 280er wäre ich vorsichtig[kann, muss aber überhaupt nicht])


----------



## Madz (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wakü Liste bei Aquatunig (erstausstattung nach OC´en)*



DAEF13 schrieb:


> Ein 280er Radi bietet auf weniger Länge mehr Kühlfläche. Ein 280er ist in etwa vergleichbar mit einem baugleichen 360er. Ein 420er übertrifft einen 480er schon leicht.
> 
> Und dazu musst du einen Lüfter weniger kaufen für die gleiche Leistung
> 
> ...


----------



## A2c5id (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wakü Liste bei Aquatunig (erstausstattung nach OC´en)*

Also leute um ehrlich zu sein kann mir das egal sein 280,360,420er ...puh danke für euren eifer aber
ich denke der EK ist ein 240er und das sollte doch reichen ich muss nicht gleich das allerbeste rausholen und ich will nur eine gute wakü. Ein radi NUR ! 

Da ich mir eh extra lüfter kaufe und einbaue stört mich das nicht wenns 2 sind viel mehr gedanken mache ich mir um die anderen lüfter brauche ich die dann noch alle oder am besten extra lüfternippel kaufen?


----------



## Madz (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wakü Liste bei Aquatunig (erstausstattung nach OC´en)*

Du willst du beste Leistung für dein Budget. Richtig?


----------



## A2c5id (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wakü Liste bei Aquatunig (erstausstattung nach OC´en)*

Naja sagen wir mal so ich will mir teile kaufen die etwas halten  und mein buget passe ich dem an auch wenn es nicht viel ist aber im grunde ja richtig!


----------



## Madz (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wakü Liste bei Aquatunig (erstausstattung nach OC´en)*

Siehst du. Ich habe dir gerade aufgezigt, wie du mit unwesentlich mehr finanziellem Aufwand bessere Leistung erhälst und du schiesst den Tipp in den Wind. Das verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## Blechdesigner (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wakü Liste bei Aquatunig (erstausstattung nach OC´en)*

^^Ein 280er Radi wird aber nicht ohne Weiteres(sägen, bohren) in den Tower passen (und wenn nur oben, der evtl. von Koolance, jener kostet ne Ecke mehr als der von MagiCool)

Und ich denke mal das ein 240er locker für den C2D E4500 @ XXXX MHz reichen sollte  (der wird doch unter Luft schon kaum warm)

Und wenn das Geld wieder lockerer sitzen sollte bzw. sich wieder was angesammelt hat, sollte auch einer Erweiterung nichts im Wege stehen(falls gewünscht/erforderlich).

Als Grundbasis um auf den Geschmack zu kommen , sollten die sachen reichen


----------



## Cey (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wakü Liste bei Aquatunig (erstausstattung nach OC´en)*

Wenn der schon unter Luft kaum warm wird, warum dann überhaupt ne wasserkühlung?

Hat der CM nicht 2x140mm lüfterplätze oben? kannst du da keinen reinbauen? (z.b. magicool 280 dual SLIM 3cm dick)
280 ist auf jeden Fall deutlich besser als 240, lieber von anfang an richtig machen


----------



## Blechdesigner (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wakü Liste bei Aquatunig (erstausstattung nach OC´en)*

^^Ich kann es ja noch größer schreiben, wenn man es nicht lesen kann 

Und ja man kann 2*140er Lüfter im Inneren(also unter dem Metall) verbauen, aber nicht unter die Plastikabdeckung von Case 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A2c5id (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wakü Liste bei Aquatunig (erstausstattung nach OC´en)*

Ja ich bin auch der meinung von blechdesigner, denn der radi soll unten rein habe das gerüst für weitere festplatten schon ausgebaut, allerdings weiss ich dann noch ncht wo genau die laing pumpe dann hin kommt.

Muss ich wohl sehen wenn ich alle teile habe. 

@ Madz nicht falsch verstehn ich hab doch erst den beratungstread gemacht und jetzt wo ich weiss was ich will den Suchetread  hättest du das ehr gesagt ,.. hm naja ich finde der EK- radi sieht top aus und für meinen ersten bestimmt nicht verkert


----------



## Blechdesigner (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wakü Liste bei Aquatunig (erstausstattung nach OC´en)*

^^Entweder findest du noch Platz in einem 5,25" Schacht, oder Platz auf dem Netzteil für die Pumpe 

Ich habe mich damals für die Phopya DC12-260 enschieden, weil diese genau zwischen den Radi und Gehäuserückwand Platz gefunden hat  (die Tests/Reviews waren auch nicht ohne)


----------



## A2c5id (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wakü Liste bei Aquatunig (erstausstattung nach OC´en)*

Ja ich denke auch auf dem NT sollte platz sein , ein stück Schaumstoff hab ich auch schon von True bekommen und das würde genau auf´s NT passen gut das wäre quasi geklärt.

Was muss ich denn mit einem NT machen das es ohne board läuft zum testen der wakü ohne HW hab vergessen wie das heisst und wie´s geht weiss ich erst recht nicht?


----------



## Blechdesigner (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wakü Liste bei Aquatunig (erstausstattung nach OC´en)*

So, hier ist das versprochene Bild 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werde jetzt mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gn8...


----------



## A2c5id (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wakü Liste bei Aquatunig (erstausstattung nach OC´en)*

Hi ich wollte mal fragen wie das ist wenn ich eine Lainig DDC pumpe habe und dazu mir ein passenden AGB kaufe und zwar den HIER.

Der ist nicht allzu teuer und würde gut zur meiner Laing passen oder was meint ihr ist er evtl. zu klein oder so was ?

http://www.dexgo.com/index.php?site=artikel/view.php&id=325&rubrik=Hardware&seite=5


----------



## Blechdesigner (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wakü Liste bei Aquatunig (erstausstattung nach OC´en)*

^^Lese dir mal das Fazit bei dexgo bezüglich des AGBs durch und irgendwas war doch noch mit Plexi+Laing (Risse & Co, oder wie war das noch?) 

Hast du jetzt schon die Laing oder besorgst du die auch erst noch?


----------



## A2c5id (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wakü Liste bei Aquatunig (erstausstattung nach OC´en)*

Ich habe die Laing schon und zwar genau DIESE

Was wegen risse hab ich nichts gesehen nur wegen dem schaum und deshalb würde ich mir auf jeden fall auch so einen blauen schwamm dazukaufen und Innovatek Protect Konzentrat by Aquatuning .

Ich könnte den Laing aufsatzt AGB für 16,49 € gebaucht bekommen, wenn der fürs erste reicht wäre ich zufrieden !



> Der Ausgleichsbehälter von Alphacool konnte uns nicht richtig  überzeugen. Wie auch der Aufsatz von EK Waterblocks ist derjenige von  Alphacool im Auslieferungszustand praktisch unbrauchbar. Selbst wenn die  Pumpe stark gedrosselt wird, ist die Flüssigkeit im Behälter derart  turbulent, dass immer wieder neue Luftblasen in den Kreislauf geraten.  Das liegt daran, dass das Wasser ungebremst und ungeleitet in den  Behälter trifft, was im Zusammenhang mit der Leistung einer Laing und  der kompakten Größe des Behälters nur Probleme geben kann. Wie auch beim  EK X-Res lässt sich das Problem des Alphacool-Aufsatzes weitestgehend  mit einem Filterschwamm lösen. Nur konnten wir bei diesem Aufsatz keine  solch deutliche Verbesserung dank des Schwammes feststellen. Zwar werden  keine Luftblasen mehr angesaugt und ein problemloser Betrieb der Pumpe  ist gewährleistet, aber oberhalb des Filterschwammes plätschert das  Wasser immer noch munter vor sich hin. Alle, die Wert auf den  Geräuschpegel im PC legen, werden sich daran schnell stören. Für alle,  die nicht bereits den benötigten Plexi-Aufsatz für die Laing besitzen,  ist der Alphacool-Aufsatz auch preislich uninteressant.



Dann wohl ehr doch nicht


----------



## Blechdesigner (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wakü Liste bei Aquatunig (erstausstattung nach OC´en)*

Einen neuen AGB gibt's doch schon für ~24€ KLICK, oder du nimmst halt was für den 5,25" Schacht


----------



## A2c5id (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wakü Liste bei Aquatunig (erstausstattung nach OC´en)*

Wollte ich ja eigtl. eh machen aber mit so einem gebe ich mich nicht zufrieden ich glaube ich bestelle mir : XSPC 5,25" Bay Reservoir Aluminium AGB und  EK Water Blocks EK-CoolStream RAD XT 240 Radiator halt jetzt über coolehardware.de weil ich hab das warten echt satt. wären 70€ NEU!

Ich könnte halt auch MagiCool SLIM DUAL 240 Radiator für 20€  und Alphacool Slot-In Delrin auch für 20€ gebraucht bekommen inkl.

Dann wären halt auch wieder 30 € für ne lüfterstrg. da.


----------



## Blechdesigner (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wakü Liste bei Aquatunig (erstausstattung nach OC´en)*

Die Entscheidung kann ich dir nicht abnehemen, sorry (sind aber beides^^ gute Variaten).
Und eins sei gesagt, der MagiCool Slim ist nicht um Welten schlechter als der EK nur weil dieser dicker ist (im Bestfall sind es vielleicht 2K Unterschied[Wasser zu Luft], wenn überhaupt)


----------



## True Monkey (5. August 2010)

*AW: Wakü Liste bei Aquatunig (erstausstattung nach OC´en)*

Hier das pic für dich wo du es siehst ...sry für das miese Pic 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also pin 4+5 von rechts gesehen von der Seite wo der clip dran ist.
So kannst du das NT starten


----------



## Madz (6. August 2010)

*AW: Wakü Liste bei Aquatunig (erstausstattung nach OC´en)*

Wieso muss es ein Ek Radi sein? Andere Hersteller bieten da mehr fürs Geld.


----------



## A2c5id (6. August 2010)

Hab mich auch für MagiCool SLIM DUAL 240 Radiator entschieden schau mal HIER vorbei ich hab die wakü bereits am laufen  grade fertig geworden

Wer kann mir denn eine gute gpu kühlung empfehlen die in mein system passt, also welche Grafikkarte mit welchem gpu kühler?


----------



## Madz (7. August 2010)

*AW: Wakü Liste bei Aquatunig (erstausstattung nach OC´en)*

Wieviel darf die Graka kosten und welche Auflösung hat dein TFT?


----------



## A2c5id (7. August 2010)

*AW: Wakü Liste bei Aquatunig (erstausstattung nach OC´en)*

Also mein samsung widescreen hat eine auflösung von 2048 x 1152.

Ich wollte ungefähr 200 - 250 € ausgeben und dachte das ich mal was von der radeon HD serie probiere.

Mir hat DIESER GPU-kühler sehr gut gefallen optisch usw.  aber ich bin offen für alles...


----------



## Madz (7. August 2010)

*AW: Wakü Liste bei Aquatunig (erstausstattung nach OC´en)*

Für die Auflösung würde ich schon eine 5870 oder besser nehmen. Sonst musst du Abstriche bei den Details machen.


----------



## A2c5id (7. August 2010)

Die HIER wäre cool aber schon ziemlich teuer da müsste ich ne weile sparen und wenn ich sie neu kaufe nur damit ich dann den lüfter abbaue um es mit an die wakü zu hängen wäre meiner meinung nach schade um den lüfter.

Kann ich nicht eine ähnliche gebrauchte für 200 bekommen am besten ohne lüftfer? 

Und macht das keinen unterschied zu nvidia mit intel als intel mit amd gpu ..?

Ich muss ehrlich zugeben das ich von AMD fast kp habe ... mein erster pc war zwar amd aber da war ich 9-12 jahre alt ....

Ich bin ja im moment mehr als zufrieden ich hätte nur gerne ne andere graka damit endlich ruhr im tower ist, denn meine jetztige karte wird viel zu schnell heiss (Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT (XFX) in meinem tage buch sind bilder.

Ich muss den GPU-lüfter immer mit msi afterburner hochregeln lassen zum zokken sondt kakt die grafik ab...

Meine frage wäre es nicht möglich einfach den plastikmantel zu demontieren ich denke damit wäre dem schon geholfen.

Ich habe auch nach GPU- wakü-kühlern für diese karte gesucht scheint es aber nicht zu geben oder?


----------



## Blechdesigner (7. August 2010)

*AW: Wakü Liste bei Aquatunig (erstausstattung nach OC´en)*

^^Doch sollte es irgendwo noch geben, aber zu überteuerten Preisen.
Für deine jetzige Karte würde einfach eine stärkere Luftkühlung reichen, da sich die 8800GT relativ leicht kühlen lässt (abgesehen vom Referenzkühler) 
(habe noch nen AC TwinTurbo o. Zalman VF-900 rumliegen bzw. auf dem MP im Angebot)


----------



## Madz (7. August 2010)

*AW: Wakü Liste bei Aquatunig (erstausstattung nach OC´en)*

Wenn du VIEL Glück hast findest du irgendwo im Marktplatz oder bei Ebay ein Exemplar.


----------



## A2c5id (8. August 2010)

*AW: Wakü Liste bei Aquatunig (erstausstattung nach OC´en)*



A2c5id schrieb:


> Und macht das keinen unterschied zu nvidia mit intel als intel mit amd gpu ..?
> 
> Ich muss ehrlich zugeben das ich von AMD fast kp habe ... mein erster pc war zwar amd aber da war ich 9-12 jahre alt ....



Und wie steht es damit its kein problem oder man muss ja auch nvidia karten bei AMD verwenden können oder `?   sry die doofe frage aber ich will mir sicher sein.

Kann ich denn nicht einfach die 8800gt mit an die wakü hängen oder giebt es da nix das würde mich wundern.

Ansonsten was für einen lüfter bräuchte ich denn von der grösse oder norm?


----------



## Madz (8. August 2010)

*AW: Wakü Liste bei Aquatunig (erstausstattung nach OC´en)*

Dein Rechner wird explodieren und extrem langsam, wenn du in einen AMD Rechner eine Nvidia Karte steckst und bei dem Intel Board bekommt er mit einer ATi Karte die Masern. 

Ne, mal ehrlich. Beides völlig egal.


----------



## A2c5id (8. August 2010)

*AW: Wakü Liste bei Aquatunig (erstausstattung nach OC´en)*

HAHAHAHAH   sehr gut das hab ich befürchtet hhahahaa aber naja versuch mal eine amd cpu auf ein intel board zu bauen rofl oder andersrum..


----------



## True Monkey (9. August 2010)

*AW: Wakü Liste bei Aquatunig (erstausstattung nach OC´en)*

Ein pic für dich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A2c5id (10. August 2010)

*AW: Wakü Liste bei Aquatunig (erstausstattung nach OC´en)*

YouTube - ‪Hochleistungswasserkühlung‬‎


----------



## A2c5id (18. August 2010)

*AW: Wakü Liste bei Aquatunig (erstausstattung nach OC´en)*

What is wrong ?


----------



## Blechdesigner (18. August 2010)

*AW: Wakü Liste bei Aquatunig (erstausstattung nach OC´en)*

Zu wenig Vcore bei der CPU unter Last (~3,7GHz @ 1.176V ist, auch wenn R0, ganz schön knauserig), deshalb steigen auch die Kerne aus


----------



## A2c5id (19. August 2010)

*AW: Wakü Liste bei Aquatunig (erstausstattung nach OC´en)*

Ich bin mittlerweile schon über 1,40 V und immernoch kommen bluescreens oder error im blend test  bei 3.66 GHz kriege ich ihn problemlos stabil aber jetzt weiss ich nicht wirklich wie weit ich gehen sollte die 4,GHz kann ich wohl vergessen ?

Intel q9400: VID Voltage Range 0.8500v-1.3625v


----------



## Blechdesigner (19. August 2010)

*AW: Wakü Liste bei Aquatunig (erstausstattung nach OC´en)*

^^Wahrscheinlich musst du mehr einstellen als nur die Vcore, sprich: VTT, PLL, GTLs und NB Spannung.
Aber dafür fragst du besser True Löcher in den Bauch, der kennt sich mit den Asus Brettern besser aus 

PS: als erstes würde ich aber beim RAM anfangen und einen Multi/Teiler runtergehen, denn auch wenn es DDR2-1066 ist, bedeutet das nicht zwangsläufig das er auf deinem Brett o. generell stabil mit über 550MHz(1100) läuft.


----------



## A2c5id (31. August 2010)

*AW: Wakü Liste bei Aquatunig (erstausstattung nach OC´en)*

Ich hätte ne frage und zwar ob dieser ram-kühler in mein pc passt ich hab das bedenken das evtl die grafikkarte im weg sein könnte, weil sie direckt unter den rams sitzt.


----------

